# Most colorful Lake Tanganyika Cichlids?



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

I am researching how to stock a 46 gallon bowfront (36" length) African cichlid tank. I have African Holey Rock and some other black rock, plus a crushed coral substrate.

The main goal for this tank is COLOR! It's in an office and my bosses want vibrant, interesting fish. I know that Lake Tanganyika Cichlids are not the most colorful when compared with Malawi and Victoria, but I keep reading that Tanganyikas would probably be the best choice for my tank size.

I'm open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

i think you can have one pair Neolamprologus leleupi and one pair Julidochromis ornatus 
with two separate stone blocks on each aquarium side. 
It's a beatiful colorful choice.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

So only 4 fish total?


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

For color I would personally do a lake Malawi tank.

All male tanks are the best for having multiple species and color. Would probably make a good display tank too not having to worry about breeding.

I have a 55 gallon all male tank with various mbuna, a tropheus and a blue regal. They are all males and get along great but were introduced at the same time and have grown together. There is also a lelupi in there too.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

I would be fine with doing Malawi and I would prefer to do all-male. Some are saying that an all-male Malawi tank will not work in a 46 gallon 36" tank though...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fishandpitbulls said:


> I would be fine with doing Malawi and I would prefer to do all-male. Some are saying that an all-male Malawi tank will not work in a 46 gallon 36" tank though...


It is pretty darned difficult to do an all male tank in a 36" tank. For Tangs, it is pretty limiting the tank size as well. Basically, you would be looking at very few Tangs, and they wouldn't be as colourful as the Malawians... at least the ones you could do.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What kind of office . Who would be viewing the fish. The reason I ask is say if it is a dentists office there are small children that would be fascinated with seeing baby fish Then I would go say cadulpuntatus red fin with some julies. Probably transcriptus gombi. The likelihood of breeding and the interaction would more the make up for the lack of colour although I think these fish are still fairly colourful. Proper lighting will play a roll in the colours as well


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As suggested in General African for lots of fish with maximum color and I'd go with 3m:9f Pseudotropheus saulosi and a trio of Synodontis Lucipinnis.

If your fish spawn the adults will eat most of the babies and the Syno's will get the rest.


----------

